# On the heels of "Flippedstars"thread...



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I saw one her options was buying a Chi off the internet or "online"
How do others feel about this? is this something many would be comfortable doing? (and I am not talking about seeing pics online and completing the transaction in person) I am talking about buying a dog essentially unseen and sending money to a stranger.

How many have done this with success? Have YOU done this? :lol: 
I'm curious to hear the stories, I learned the hard way this does not often work out so well, people can say whatever they like and when you get that dog IF you get the dog and it's not what you thought, you are stuck!

I will personally never ever deal with anyone unless I can see them face to face talk to them face to face and really get a feeling for who they are. I think it's much safer for the doggies as well


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope never I don't trust anyone and my friends have been screwed over  I also like to see the dogs character I think personality is a massive thing in fitting in


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I wouldnt be comfortable unless id met the person several times and been to their home and seen their dogs temperaments etc


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I didnt get to see Poppy before I collected her, i only saw pictures. But luckily it has worked out for us. I will say that I will never do it again. Although shes a lovely little girl and has settled in fine it all could have been sooooo different.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

No, I wouldn't.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Possibly, but only if it came from a breeder I trust. I know several very good breeders that are too far for me to travel, and who I know well from meeting at various shows and keep in touch with regularly online - But obviously that mean i'd have met one or both of the parents etc.

But from someone I didnt know, no way. Id never risk it.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We got Roxy online.

I saw pictures of her and talked to the breeder then put a $25 deposit on her. 

When she was ready to go, I drove to IL to pick her up and paid the remainder. I met the breeder (in person) and collected Roxy.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well i got to visit Darla and Daisy a few times before i collected them.
Dillon on the other hand i had to just get pics and videos cause he was so far away.
I did also know of someone on here who had got a pup from his breeder the year before and said great things.
His breeder and i were always in touch right up till i collected him.
It worked out for me.

I would never send money and get the dog sent to me, too many scammers and also i want to see where they come from etc...


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I would do it if I was very familiar with the breeder and it was a highly ethical breeder. I have higher standards than most people when looking for a reputable/ethical breeder so if they are good enough to pass my standards then I'd have no problem with buying and shipping a pup from said breeder without meeting the pup in person (although I would not buy without seeing pics of the pup).


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

From a no doubt absolutely good breeder whom others have had success with - absolutely!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> I would do it if I was very familiar with the breeder and it was a highly ethical breeder. I have higher standards than most people when looking for a reputable/ethical breeder so if they are good enough to pass my standards then I'd have no problem with buying and shipping a pup from said breeder without meeting the pup in person (although I would not buy without seeing pics of the pup).


I agree with Val. I'd have to be very familiar with the breeder and heard really good things from others before I would buy sight unseen. I'd want to see a current video as well. In this day and age, there's no reason why you can't see the puppy move/play/interact on youtube or similar.

Having said that, 20 years ago I did buy Molly (Standard Poodle) sight unseen from a breeder in New Hampshire and had her shipped to me. She was a wonderful, perfect dog and I never regretted that. But I got to know her breeder through pics and phone calls and we both trusted each other.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That is how I got Zoey, I saw her the day she was born and fell in love, about 4-5 weeks of begging, pleading, whining to my new hubby and he relented and we drove to Illinois when she was about 7 weeks old and picked her up. Never met her parents or saw the breeders home. Would I do it again, depends on if I actually trusted the breeder, I'm a lot more cautious now a days. I don't trust breeders as readily. My sister has had a couple of dogs shipped to her without problems. You have to know what to look for with scams, I see a lot on the internet on a classified ad place and you can totally tell they are scams.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

When I was looking for a show chi, there was one that on paper, was too good to be true. He came w/ a hefty pricetag ($2500), so I figured it would be OK to ask all the important questions -- health, bite, patellas, weight on a scale (photo of it), a picture of the dog stacked, etc. 

The breeder spend 3 hours of my time on the phone with me, not finding out about me at all, he didn't even ask a single question about me, just prattled on about how great his dogs and himself were and how successful his 3 y.o. breeding program was, but there was really nothing to back it up, only one champ he finished himself, who wasn't bred by him, etc.

So I wanted to be sure about the puppy. Well...

He flipped his ****, lol. I mean, after hours and hours of my time just trying to find out basics about the puppy I was considering dropping close to $3k for after shipping, I never once got a decent picture of the puppy stacked, a picture of its bite, or any pictures of it moving or a side profile of its head. 

Instead, I got flipped out at by him, saying I should read the bible and learn about treating people with respect and trusting them, and how DARE I imply he is a liar by asking for pictures, how DARE I take up his time, that my requests were OVER THE TOP, how DARE I ask him to explain the dog's personality, I should TRUST him because HE IS A REPUTABLE BREEDER and his dogs are the best and I am a miserable peon he was trying to help but he was going to no longer let me get the puppy. HAHA seriously? Crrrrazy.

So I will never again buy or try to buy a puppy I can't see unless I know the person personally and trust them. It was such a huge waste of time and I don't think my requests were even remotely exorbitant especially considering the price tag. Yeah right I am going to just bow at your feet and say you are right, you are god, you produce perfect dogs, please please let me have one 

I've followed this puppy's progress VIA Akc and they have yet to get it pointed (he is now over a year old).

I also found out the breeder lied outright about the # of dogs and bitches he had, a huge red flag.

Haha so thats my story.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If I get any more Chis which I will someday, I am going to rescue one instead of buying them from anywhere or any one. But I will go where ever I have to so I can see, hold & decide.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't think I could do that.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Not in a million years! There are so many variables to take into consideration. Here are 9 questions that come straight of the top of my head when taking on a new dog, that can't be answered well over the internet or phone:

* Do you like the look of the dog?

* Does the dog respond to you and like you?

* Does the dog have any obvious health issues?

* Are the parents healthy and of good temperament? In other words, do they look well, and do they try and bite you! Admittedly in some cases you can only meet the dam.
(Yes, I got bitten by the sire of one puppy I went to view, and the dam had a go as well!) 

* Does the breeder seem like a person who actually cares about the breed?

* Does the breeder ask you lots of questions about where their little puppy is going?

* Will the breeder be of assistance in the event that you need help?

* Is the dog the right temperament for you? (I.E. it might be a laid-back introverted dog, or it might be a hyper little monkey)

* And last, but not least, however much you feel sorry for the animal, buying from someone who doesn't care enough to want to meet the new owner, just puts money in their pockets and propagates the puppy mill and backyard breeder business.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We said "NO WAY!" but.. I agree with the others. If I hadn't known our breeder for 5+ years, met her and her dogs, met her co-breeders and seen them in action in the ring, etc.. then NO WAY! Or, had it been someone I just found on the net, etc.

Being that I -DID- know all those things, before I got Betty and Goose - well, she brought them both to me from NY and I'd only seen pictures (a few of Betty, a few of The Goo) & heard her stories about them. 

People really have to be careful. A lot of people out there claim to be "quality" when they're garbage. The things that I love most about my breeder, is that she does feed raw.  It's important for me to be able to talk to my breeder about those kind of things. If you just meet someone, what if they have completely different husbandry/feeding ideals? What if they don't test their dogs? Don't clean their kennels more than once a day? What if the dogs only live in kennels, and aren't allowed yard/run/house time?? You need to KNOW this stuff before you shell out cash for a companion that will be with you a long time.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I dont think i could do that... It just seems to risky and there are way to many scams now a days


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep....all of my girls were purchaced this way, and couldn't have been more happier. I guess I got lucky all from differernt breeders. Ivy and Willow both came from Texas and Fern from n. Carolina. I live in ca.

Lori


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I had dogs shipped to me that I only saw pictures of until i picked up the dog from the air port. Alot of people have their own minds on how to go about buying a dog online from web site or from then in person. you never know what you may get as some people i heard had this happen to. I never had it happen to me nor have i done this to any one who has bought or traded me dogs. I always tell my buyer if the live close they are welcome to come visit us any time they want just make sure we are home. i will send pictures, videos of their puppy. I not once have made a buyer un happy. they have gotten my puppy happy healthy and full of kisses. i have kept in contact with all my buyer.

so it really depend on the person buying. if they want to trust picture/video or if they want to do face to face. Also you can buy from web site and fly in to pick up. i had a buyer wanting to do this and i was happy but it didnt work out.

good luck to those who have bought or buying with picture. also trust your gut...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

jessicao32 said:


> . I never had it happen to me nor have i done this to any one who has bought or traded me dogs.


what do you mean Traded you dogs? Im confused


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where my self and another breeder traded dogs. I got one of her dogs and she got one of mine. We each paid for our own shipping to get to the other place. I am still friends with that breeders. Its been just over 2 years since we did our trade and became friends.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

ah i see ...


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, I have and would do so again. I think if your going to purchase a puppy "sight on seen" just pictures, it's the buyers responsiblity to do their homework on the breeder and her/his dogs. If at anytime you don't feel comfortable with the breeder or puppy for whatever reason, you simply opt out. You may lose a deposit, which totally sucks, but I believe that's how it goes in the world of buying and selling puppies. 
That being said, I wish I had been better educated on the breed and breeders. Turns out Lila came from a puppymill. I asked questions saw pictures, but I didn't ask the right questions, and didn't see the right kind of pictures or videos. She was shipped to me from North Carolina. 
Lola I bought from a breeder that lived about 5 miles away from me. I saw pictures on the internet and went to go see her. I thought this breeder was wonderful. All appearances were perfect. I asked questions. Had more than one visit. Turns out years later, Lola has LP's and PRA. Both genetic! 
My point is, I had Lila shipped to me, and Lola I met in person and both times it turned out that the breeders were bad. What's the common denominator in all this.... Me! I should have known better! I should have educated myself better on the breed and breeders. Then I would have known what right questions to ask and what to look for in a good breeder.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

NO! Too many internet scams!

I got Ninja from a breeder 3 hrs away from me so I paid the $200 deposit by having it sent to her bank account which I felt was risky but luckily it all worked out but I know nothing about his parents never saw pics or anything. They delivered him to me so the remainder of the transaction was made in person. He is a great dog and I olove him to death but now I wouldn't do it again


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Yes, I have and would do so again. I think if your going to purchase a puppy "sight on seen" just pictures, it's the buyers responsiblity to do their homework on the breeder and her/his dogs. If at anytime you don't feel comfortable with the breeder or puppy for whatever reason, you simply opt out.  You may lose a deposit, which totally sucks, but I believe that's how it goes in the world of buying and selling puppies.
> That being said, I wish I had been better educated on the breed and breeders. Turns out Lila came from a puppymill. I asked questions saw pictures, but I didn't ask the right questions, and didn't see the right kind of pictures or videos. She was shipped to me from North Carolina.
> Lola I bought from a breeder that lived about 5 miles away from me. I saw pictures on the internet and went to go see her. I thought this breeder was wonderful. All appearances were perfect. I asked questions. Had more than one visit. Turns out years later, Lola has LP's and PRA. Both genetic!
> My point is, I had Lila shipped to me, and Lola I met in person and both times it turned out that the breeders were bad. What's the common denominator in all this.... Me! I should have known better! I should have educated myself better on the breed and breeders. Then I would have known what right questions to ask and what to look for in a good breeder.


I wanted to say i am sorry for what happen with you. I am happy they have you as their family now. I also have bought from a breeding not knowing and come to find out months later that the breeder was a puppymill. I also thought these puppys were healthy and they werent. I know finding the right person or breeder to buy from can be hard. when i have buyer wanting puppies from me i would show pictures even videos. i would even take pictures of where the puppies play and sleep. even they live close enough i would let them know they are welcome to come over and visit. I have my vet check my dogs health and puppies health before leaving. any breeder who does not do this is a person i would not buy or sell to let alone tell someone to buy from. i give all vet record to the buyer on that pup also my vet number. i am a open book with my dogs i have nothing to hide. i have been burnt years ago i am not going to burn someone else. i think this way that they are looking to buy one of my dogs and part of their family and they have the right to know everything about this dog health feeding, bedding crate, etc...so this is how i am with all my puppies/adult buyers. i am also a person if you got questions please ask and i will answer them...i really dis like the breeders that hide and lie to sell a dog and once the dogs is sold the new owner find out this dogs is sick.

I had a buyer tell me she bought 2 dogs from a person(breeder turned out to be PM) that same day those dogs died and the buyer called and email the breeder to get her money back but no luck what type of person would do this???? she got two of my puppies and i have kept in contact with her and both are health and happy still no word from the other breeder...


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I got Maya via online and was going to ship her. She was tiny though and another person from Nebraska was picking up one of the littermates. The breeder said that they offered to bring Maya to me but it would be at my own risk once she left. I wasn't comfortable with that and neither was the breeder. So, we were going to fly her but in the end, she met me half-way. I felt really comfortable with the entire transaction because of the communication. Peach also came from the same breeder as well as a couple of friends of mine have pups from her. Could I have been "taken"? Sure. But I tend to trust people and generally have good outcomes. If I get a weird feeling, I walk, but in this case I just felt really comfortable. I paid the deposit via Paypal and paid cash for the remainder. so, while I wouldn't just willy nilly purchase my pup online, I did find Maya and I am so thankful I did.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

jessicao32 said:


> i am a open book with my dogs i have nothing to hide. i have been burnt years ago i am not going to burn someone else.


This just made me entirely sick inside.
You go ahead and keep bullshitting yourself, at this rate the only person who believes the **** you spew is you.

Go ahead and lock this baby down! :coolwink:


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

ATT: Administrator

I think this post is very rude. Myself was told by another not to speak or PM KittyD... I believe this is one of those times a Administrator needs to step in. I thought this thread was a good one so I thought I would share.

Name calling and rudeness should not be on a friendly forum such as this. If you as Administrator let this happen then how can others get friendly info when their is rudeness and name calling going around.

I personality feel if someone had a bad encounter with a breeder or person they should not be saying these type of words.(If on this forum)

I also have not said anything mean or rude about any one on this forum.

So PLEASE any Administrator please stop this rudeness and hateful words. This forum is for people to learn and share things not to be rude to others if they had a bad encounter.

Thank You.....


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

jessicao32 said:


> ATT: Administrator
> 
> I think this post is very rude. Myself was told by another not to speak or PM KittyD... I believe this is one of those things and Administrator needs to step in. I thought this thread was a good one so I thought i would share.
> 
> ...



LMAO

Get a life Jessica, you made your bed so lie in it.
You are only on this forum to taunt me, it's evident to anyone who has an iota of intelligence, your mere presence in this thread displays your intent to taunt, your fail however is that I am not one to be pushed into a corner EVER. 

You are an idiot, and sadly that is nothing the mods can help you with. I'm happy to tell anyone the story if they are interested, if they don't already know it, the only rude hateful person was you, and you still don't leave me alone.

You were told not to contact me because you were harassing me via PM.
Truth stings a bit sometimes


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

.......



............


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Leave me alone Jessica! it's that simple, I have no idea why you continue to post in my threads.

We both know you really should not be here, but you insist and took advantage of lax admin policies.

Childish is lying, stealing money and the games you played and still play.
The only person who needs to stop is you.
Go away.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am aloud to post on any thread I wish. Either YOURS or someone else. Their is NO RULES stating i shouldnt....


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I love it when you show your true colours


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

jessicao32 said:


> I am aloud to post on any thread I wish. Either YOURS or someone else. Their is NO RULES stating i shouldnt....


1) etiquette
2) common sense.

Oh wait! I forgot you don't possess either! :lol:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Please can you both stop airing your grievances with each other on this forum


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

The admin on here cannot act like Judge Judy and decide who is right or wrong when business is conducted off the forum - we don't know what happened between Kittyd and Jessica - all we know is what both tell us.

The only thing that we *can* go on is what is posted on the forum - after much discussion it was decided to ban Kitty for one month as calling names and flaming is not allowed by the forum rules. We saw the edited post that Jessica made and that was just calling for all this arguing to stop.

This entire episode spanning over the past month has been really horrible and we would ask both women to act like adults and conduct their business off forum, where they started it.


----------

